# Help with creating a driving schedule as an Uber driver



## Jessie31 (May 28, 2016)

Okay, let's say you're between jobs and Uber is your primary full-time job. Here is an example, something that happened to me last night. I went out at a bad time, I sat at a gas station for 3 hours without a single run, I had my engine idling, my car in park and I was using data on a social media app. I wasted a good bit of money and the amount of money I made on runs that day came out to just over $4 less than I spent. A loss of 4 bucks let's not let this happen to you.

In this post, I will share links for websites that I have discovered that can help you schedule your driving. I will update this post with new links as I find them. Also, I will share personal information about cities in my local area, and events in my local area that might help you make a little more money when you happen to be in these areas.

First I live in the Arlington area just outside Bartlett Lakeland areas. In Arlington the chance to find Uber runs in this area is Slim. But not necessarily impossible I have only been in Uber driver for less than a month and I have gotten one run in my local area. Next up think of the Wolfchase Galleria. The Wolfchase Galleria is a place or lots of teens and moms will hang out to spend their money. Perhaps their car breaks down and they work at the mall, or they had Uber take them to the mall, or they got a ride from a friend but the friend is no longer available, either way they might need some help getting home. There are many different scenarios that could help you get runs at the Wolfchase Galleria, most likely these ones will appear in the evening when the mall is closing. Which might be useful, as around 10 o'clock people are usually in the middle of their first or second round at the bars and clubs.

Also remember that between 5 and 7 p.m. people will need rides between hotels and one of three different areas second round usually begins around 8 o'clock third round usually around 10 o'clock most people are ready to go home between midnight and 2 a.m. but this is not true for every day Mondays Tuesdays and Wednesdays tend to be pretty devoid of runs. Thursday night is the Peabody rooftop party Friday and Saturday night are big party night. Sunday night may have some runs it may not it's up to you if you want to risk it.

Right now in Memphis is a sporting event a golf tournament. Tonight was the last night of practice Friday and Saturday are expected to be Peak Drive times for runs.

If you want to learn about more upcoming events whether it's movies music sporting or any other type check out this link. Memphis travel website events page.
It seems I'm not yet allowed to add links to my post.

New information pertaining to tax deductions hope this information is useful to you
Ttlc intuit 
What can an uber driver deduct
I still can't add links


----------



## stemor (May 15, 2016)

Jessie, I also drive in the Memphis market. I notice that you didn't mention Memphis specifically, but rather focused just on the towns (and shopping) in the northeast corner of Shelby County. I can't imagine that being very profitable ... how has it worked for you so far?

On the other hand, I've been complaining since before Music Fest that the downtown was starting to feel dangerous, with locals jamming downtown with their beater cars and big rims, acting more "mad" than "cool". It was starting to feel like it was ready to explode some weekend evening ... and then I was downtown when the young lady was killed right there at Peabody Place. Then, of course, there was the tragic death of Ofc. Smith last weekend in the wreck caused by the idiot thug who shot three before running into the MPD officer.

So, on one hand, I can't see how your territory can be very lucrative. On the other hand, working downtown has gone from frustrating to downright dangerous. So good luck, and be safe out there!


----------



## Jessie31 (May 28, 2016)

I did mention Memphis the three main Party regions downtown, Cooper/Young, and overton Park but I will also admit that I have not put as much work into the Memphis portion of the post I will update over time as I have the information


----------



## stemor (May 15, 2016)

Jessie31 said:


> I did mention Memphis the three main Party regions downtown, Cooper/Young, and overton Park but I will also admit that I have not put as much work into the Memphis portion of the post I will update over time as I have the information


Um, OK. You did mention "one of three different areas" in your initial post, without using the word Memphis anywhere (it's implied, but not obvious to non-Memphians). You do realize that this site has an international reach, and only those of us in the small-ish Memphis market would get your references, right? Also, I wouldn't agree with you that those are the three best areas in Memphis-proper for your revenue maximization as a driver, but that's based on my own experience.

Given that, I'm sure that your enthusiasm will work in your favor. I have my own advice on how to increase your chances of increasing one's take here in Memphis, advice which could be applied to other small/mid-tier markets as well, but I don't want to stomp on your thread to do that. I do look forward to hearing some of your specifics, and wish you well in your efforts!


----------



## gen2wig (May 13, 2015)

Do not drive FT in Memphis...PT is pretty lucrative in Memphis....The suburbs aren't reliable for steady request however when you do get one it could turn out to be a long ride into the city.....You will be waiting mostly unless you drive during busy hours.... Beale street, Overton Square, & Cooper-Young (in that order) is always reliable overnight on weekends...This summer so far has been way more active than last year. Beale St started charging cover charges just because of the recent incidents and that so many people are partying down there now. If you do not feel safe, then do not drive. Honestly you will just be in the way while we try to zip past you to get to our riders. You have to know how to navigate the streets and communicate with drunk people. It's not all bad...Overnight gives you more relaxed riders and the streets are clear. Riders are just as afraid of you being a pyscho so they travel often in pairs. I hardly get single riders overnight...It's not as bad as people make it out to be. You just got to be smart on how to handle traffic downtown and handle people. I have had to stop for people to throw-up but no one has thrown-up inside my car. Honestly overnight is the only time to really make good money with Uber. hth


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

In the cab business here in Pittsburgh, the biggest segments of the market were in the student ghettoes and other sections where a lot of people don't have vehicles. If you want to keep busy ubering, I'd go to the analogous areas in the Memphis area- near Memphis State and your other schools, near your major hospitals, your major financial and business areas.


----------



## Jessie31 (May 28, 2016)

Sorry I didn't think about that I thought I posted to a Memphis specific page. I'm currently doing research on the characteristics of airport runs I've heard a lot of conflicting information some people say that airport fares prefer to use Lyft others say you just don't get any runs all together who knows which is accurate I'll continue my research on that. Although I have found some good information on tax deductions I'm going to add to this post the link to help people find out this information as well I hope it ends up useful to you.


----------



## Jessie31 (May 28, 2016)

Some one like this post and others of mine so I can add links I have to try so many different things just to find a way to get the information released


----------

